# I know I am new here, but I do have a suggestion



## graperadio (May 18, 2009)

Do you think it makes sense to have a forum that is focused on smoking principles?  For example, I want to make a post about plateau management.  This would apply to brisket as well at pork.  Under the current organization it forces me to choose a meat though the concept applies to both beef and pork.  Not a complaint mind you, just something to consider.


----------



## capt dan (May 18, 2009)

probably be best to post it in both.It would be easier than changing the whole format to suit 1 or 2  people. 

welcome to the site!


----------



## graperadio (May 18, 2009)

Not important enough to make the extra effort.  I will just pick one and let her rip.  

On a related note, can members post polls?


----------



## mossymo (May 18, 2009)

In each seperate meat category I would have a sticky labeled "Plateau/meat temp quite rising", what to watch for; so anyone new to smoking that type of meat, the smoker will know what to expect.

Then after the topic is started, members can post thier individual experiences for other members to form guidelines on thier plateau and guesstimate times, and more importantly smoking temperatures to follow.

Just my two pennys worth on the subject.


----------



## graperadio (May 18, 2009)

The plateau issue is just one of about a dozen the I would like to explore on this board that are applicable across multiple meat categories.  I would hate to miss some valuable information because I failed to look everywhere.  Again, no big deal here.  Easy to work around.  Love what I have seen so far.


----------



## richoso1 (May 18, 2009)

I agree, post one and let her rip.


----------



## mikey (May 18, 2009)

I don't think that GrapeRadio is looking to change the whole format. Maybe another sub heading, but I'll let him clarify. One can never have to much information as long as it's bona fide. Run it up the flag pole and lets' see what happens. Welcome to smf


----------



## ddave (May 18, 2009)

You could put it in the *Messages for All Guests and Members* section.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...play.php?f=116

Dave


----------



## Dutch (May 18, 2009)

Another option would to post it in General Discussion. 

As to the poll question, yes you can post a poll.


----------

